# Season is getting near!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't wait for the grouse/partridge opener. Time to see if my pup can put her training to use in the field.

It is this time of year when I start remembering why I don't move to pursue more money in Minneapolis, Denver, etc... In september, my perfect day begins by chasing those feather-footed birds, watching the Packers win and the Vikings lose, then doing some evening scouting for new "secret" spots to start the cycle over again.

Anyone else getting the Upland Jitters ????? I know Remmi and I definately are!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yes. When swathing wheat 3 different coveys of partridge came up through the reel. On 160 acres. Looks like a banner recovery. Some were almost full size, some hardly bigger than a shot glass. On the evening walks my pup flushes regularly and now fall is in the air, it really gets you going.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Met a gentlemen today while at lunch and discovered his family owns 4000 acres around Berthold, ND. Kinda a long drive for grouse, but he swears it will be worth it! Never had a landowner invite me before I asked myself until today!!!! Better get those thank-you cards ready!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sharptail Grouse is my favorite bird to eat, I like the extra flavor of the darker meat. We had alot of grouse around last fall but as of yet I am not seeing many. I have asked my nephews in the hayfields and farmlands and they haven't been seeing many either. I'm sure there out there somewhere tho....I can't wait. I will eat fresh creamed grouse and rice on opening day I hope 8)


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Shot a lot of grouse last year. I'm expecting this year to be as good or better. The pattys have been more abundant also. You can tell our winters have been mild the last couple of years.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Nothing better than watching my pooch retrieve BIG HONKERS in the morning and then flush SHARPIES in the afternoon. Last year we had excellent luck limiting out everytime and even picking up a few bounus PARTRIGE! Went out scouting for Geese last weekend and the SHARPIES look to be plentiful once again!


----------

